# Settlement estimate???



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

We have been seperated 4 months after a 18 month marriage,

We are getting a long ok but cant see us getting back together anyhow wont go into details however does anyone know what will happen at settlwement in the long run?

my situtaion.....

own house 250 000$

I put down $50 000 and wife put down $5 000

We both paid the $250a week payments all through marriage and we still both pay to this day.

Im just worried later in the year once things settle, what will happen to the house if she wants me to pay her out. Im in the house and want to stay here, she is not concerned where she is. Obviously ill have to pay her out as we both own house on paperwork but im worried how much i will have to seeing as i put down $50 000 deposit to her $5 000.

Anyhow im going to talk to someone in coming weeks, but thought id post the info here.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

When did you purchase the house? Were you married at the time? Around here, I believe it wouldn't matter who put in what for a down payment. The equity in the house would be split equally because it was purchased with "marital" money. But yes, talk to a lawyer, as different areas have different laws. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## worrieddad (Nov 3, 2011)

If you bought the house while married, it wouldn't matter if you put down $5000000 and she put down 5c...its going to be considered joint property. You are going to have to buy her out of her half at fair market value if you want to keep it. "Your" initial deposit is lost and you ought to stop thinking of it like that.


----------

